# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حسرت گذشته و شروع صفر برای کنکور

## mehran,

سلام 
من فارغ التحصیل تجربی 99 هستم معدل کل ام 15 و معدل نهایی 10 هست در کنکور 99 و 1400 شرکت کردم اما متاسفانه درسی نخواندم و بازم متاسفانه رتبه 200هزار اوردم و با کارنامه های الکی خانواده رو کردم پشت کنکور بمونم برای 1401 هم پشت کنکور موندم اما بازم مثل سال های گذشته تا الان نخوندم، مشاور هم گرفتم اما چند روز نشده لغو کردم.

اما نمیدونم چی شده یه دفعه از ی فرد بیخیال و درس نخون به یک فرد دیگه ای تبدیل شدم و چند روز پیش شروع کردم به درس خوندن و میخوام هر جوری شده امسال برم دانشگاه کارنامه های امسال رو که بررسی کردم شهر ما با رتبه های زیر15هزار اموزش ابتدایی علوم ازمایشگاهی پرستاری علوم تغذیه قبول شدند .

من میتونم 6ساعت بخونم اما با این ساعت  نمیتونم برسم مباحث منتخب رو بخونم و از طرفی هم زمان ندارم بخوام کم کم افرایشش بدم *میخواستم در این زمینه بهم کمک کنید.


*گاهی فکر پست کنکور ماندن میزنه سرم اما مطمئن نیستم این فکر مثل سال های گذشته اخر به درس نخوندن نکشه. برا همین میخوام هر جور شده امسال رتبه زیر 15هزار بیارم مشاور هم گرفتم اما زیاد نتونستن کمکی بکنن مشاور های باسابقه هم مثل استاد افشار چون هزینه هاشون بالاست در توان من نیست
*
چگونه میتوانم در مدت باقی مانده رتبه زیر 15هزار منطقه3 بیارم؟*

----------


## Hadi.Z

* رتبه ای که میخوای منطقی هست و میشه با تلاش و استمرار حتی بهتر از اون رو هم آوردش. 
اما ساعت مطالعه ات باید بالاتر بره. 

راهنمایی خاصی از باب مباحثی که بهتره بخونی یا نخونی نمیکنم چون خیلی باتجربه تر ها هستن که میتونن کمکت کنن. 

واست آرزوی موفقیت دارم. 
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سلام دوست عزیز
این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید* *:*
برنامــــه 80 روزه کنکور 1401 دانلود + شروع از همین الآن !!!!

----------


## mehran,

برنامه نگاه کردم برای صفر مناسب نبود

----------


## matrooke

سلام
در زمان کم باید منطقی فکر کرد و رمز موفقیتش کنار گذاشتن وسواس هاست چون فرصت اشتباه نیست.
مهم چیزی که باید روش سرمایه گذاری کنید عمومیه. چون در زمان کم میشه به درصد هایی خوبی رسید برخلاف اختصاصی که هم مهارتش سخته و هم اینکه باز هم ممکنه با مهارت بالا خراب بشه
راحت ترین عمومی دینیه. باید هر روز بخونید چون بشدت حفظیه.تمرکز اصلی روی متن کتاب باید باشه و مقداری هم تست بزنید که یاد بگیرید چجور بخونید. متن کتاب هم به طور مستمر بخونید روزی حداقل دو درس و هی تکرار تکرار.
زبان رو نمیشه کار خاصی کرد اگر ضعیف هستید اگر ضعیف نیستید خب حتما کلمات و گرامر رو مرور کنید گرامر هم حتما تست بزنید.
عربی اگر صفر هستید فقط ترجمه کار کنید. درسنامش رو بخونید+تست روزانه و نکته شدیدا مهم: پاسخنامه رو کامل بخوید و دائما نکاتی که علامت زدید رو مرورکنید
برای ادبیات تاریخ ادبیات و لغت و املا که هی باید مرور بکنید هر روز تا خود کنکور. املا تست هم بزنید. قرابت هم بیت های خاص کتاب رو از درسنامه ها بخونید یاد بگیرید+روزانه 20 تست مثلا تا خود کنکور. آرایه هم هر کدوم از ارایه هارو درسنامه بخونید +کمی تست و بعدش دیگه برید روزانه تست جامع بزنید.

حالا اختصاصی:
ریاضی فیزیک اگر صفر هستید بنظرم کلا تایم خاصی نذارید. (مگراینکه یه چیزایی خوندید میتونید فصل های آسون رو بخونید مثلا نیم سال دوم دوازدهم و...)
زیست و شیمی حالا. 
زیست متن کتاب رو گفتار گفتار بخونید و تست بزنید(به صورت زوج یا کمتر حتی) میتونید مباحث گیاهی و ژنتیک رو حذف کنید. باقی مباحث از هم قابل تفکیک نیستن.
شیمی. کلا این هم مثل زیست مباحث چون باهم ترکیبیه پس نمیشه حذف کرد. بنظرم تمرکزتون روی حفظیات باشه .کتاب درسی رو بخونید+درسنامه بخش مفاهیم+ یا تست هارو کامل بزنید یا تست های علامت دار شده توسط مولف
سوالتون کلی بود منم کلی جواب دادم
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برنامه نگاه کردم برای صفر مناسب نبود


اگه از لحاظ چینش فصل ها میگید بله برای صفر مطلق مناسب نیست (داخل توضیحات هم گفتم قبلا) و بهتره از محتوای تاپیک رفع کوتی که پیش نیاز ها و مطالب پایه ای رو رعایت کرده استفاده کنید: (هرچند احتمال میدم شما از نظر دانستن پیش نیاز ها غنی باشید و مطالب پایه ای رو قبلا مطالعه کرده باشید، ساده تر بگم، از نظر من شما صفر مطلق نیستید و فقط از استرس زیاد فکر می کنید در حال حاضر هیچی بلد نیستید! تقریبا اکثر بچه هایی که مطالعه قبلی خوبی نداشتند الان حسی مشابه شما دارند که کاذبه! اگه شما این موقع سال مفهوم مول رو میدونید یعنی صفر و زیر صفر نیستید!)
این تاپیک منظورم بود:
رفع کوتی عید به بعد <<بهبود درصد از فروردین 1401َ>>
(برای زیست هم پیشنهاد میکنم کل مباحث انسانی کتاب دهم و یازدهم رو مطالعه کنید!)

اما اگر از نظر تایمی میگید،
یه مطلبی که هست
6 ساعت واقعا کمه برای الان و حداقل دیگه باید روی 8-9 ساعت فیکس باشه درس خوندنت تا بتونی لااقل روی یکسری مباحث به تسلط برسی و بخوبی پیش بری!
با 5-6 ساعت مطالعه روزانه به بودجه یک آزمون دو هفته ای هم به زور میشه رسید!
روزی نیم ساعت بیشتر از روز قبل بخون و سریع تر تایم مطالعه ات رو برسون به حداقل 8-9 ساعت (یک هفته زمان کافیه) . .
(البته وقتی صحبت از n ساعت مطالعه میشه، قطعا منظورم n ساعت مطالعه مفید هست)

----------


## Violett

رتبه ای که میخواید کاملا منطقیه  اما با توجه به توضیحات پایه ضعیفی دارید. 
اگر پایه متوسط یا قوی داشتید با همین 6 ساعت رتبه خیلی بهتری هم میتونستید بیارید اما با توجه به شرایط، بهتره ساعت مطالعه رو حداقل به 8-9 برسونی. موفق باشی.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *شروع صفر از دی ماه*


مشکل اکثر بچه هایی که دیر شروع میکنن 
"نداشتن برنامه"
"نبود امکانات مثل کلاس، جزوه و کتاب"
"نداشتن انگیزه"
و ...
نیست.
مشکل این عزیزان "نداشتن عادت به درس خواندن هست"
این نداشتن عادتِ لعنتی
باعث میشه
این افراد 
شروع به مطالعه کنند
ولی زود خسته و کلافه بشند
کاری که استارت زدند رو رها کنند
اولین آزمونی که خراب شد ول کنند
اولین تستی که غلط شد ناامید بشند
اولین باری که دیر از خواب پا شدند دیگه درس نخونن
و ...
این اولین شکست ها رو همه بچه ها (چه اونایی که دیر شروع کردن و چه اونایی که از دهم استارت زدند) همگی تجربه کردند.
ولی تفاوت بین کسی که الان بدون خستگی داره روزی 10 ساعت فیکس میخونه و n عدد تست میزنه
با کسی که 6 ساعت مطالعه در روز زیادش هست
دقیقا در همین "عادت" نداشتن به درس خوندنه
عادت سازی
عادت سازی
عادت سازی!
تا وقتی که این مشکل حل نشه ممکن نیست کسی بتونه پیوستگی خودش رو حفظ کنه و همیشه به دنبال یک نقطه شروع هست!
باید با یه تایم ثابت شروع کنن و کم کم رشداش بدن
ولی این دوست مون که حدود 70 روز دیگه کنکورش هست دیگه فرصت آنچنانی برای رشد تایم مطالعه اش نداره!
چاره چیه؟
باید هر چه سریع تر (نهایت طی 10 روز) تایم خودش رو رشد بده تا بتونه حداقل یکسری مباحث که خودش میخواد رو بخونه و تست بزنه و حداقل به زدن کنکور های 98 تا 400 برسه!
تنها راه رسیدن به این مهم 
اینه که ایشون پیوسته و بدون توقف کردن برنامه خودش رو جلو ببره
70 روز دیگه میخواد 4 ساعت سر جلسه کنکور بشینه
در روز های منتهی به کنکور باید حتی تمرین 4 ساعت پیوسته درس خواندن رو هم انجام بده تا اون موقع وسط زدن سوالات درس فیزیک تمرکزش برهم نخوره و عملکردش افت نکنه!

----------


## یا حق 💚

نظر شخصیم اینه زیستت رو سریع بخون از رو کتاب فک کن امتحان داری از هرسه کتاب البته توصیه ام اینه بهت فصل های سخت و مث ۳و۴ دوازده و۶یازده رو حذف کنی بقیشون نسبتا آسون تره هر جا رو نفهمیدی برو تورق سریع موقاری رو ببین یا میتونی طبق برنامه نکته و تست حنیف پیش بری خوبه واقعا .مثلا بشین یه هفته کامل زیست و بخون یه هفته هم کامل شیمی توصیه ام اینه که همه رو مث امتحان بخونی تو این بین میتونی دینی هم بخونی با لغات ادبیات سعی کن تو سه هفته نهایت ۴ هفته دینی رو ببندی ،عربی هم فقط کتاب و بخون تست کنکور بزن بیسیک اون درس و بلد باش بعد فقط تست کنکور برا همه درسا ریاضی هم فقط تست کنکور بزن کتاب درسی رو بخون تا یه چیزایی بلد باشی از یه سری فصل های خاص بعد برو سراغ تست کنکور و تا جایی که میتونی سوالا رو یاد بگیر و اونایی که نفهمیدی رو حفظ کن 
فیزیک رو هم چند تا فصل ساده مث یک دهم ،چهاردوازدهم ،سه دهم ،یک یازده و سه یازده رو بخون و بعد تست کنکور (همه رو در حد امتحان بخون وسواس نباش )عموی ها رو هم که فقط کنکور رو بزن برا زبان پیشنهاد خاصی ندارم 
و راسی به نظرم پرستاری نرو یا دبیری برو یا آزمایشگاه (میگن حقوقاشون تا ۱۰ رسیده از یکی از کارکناشون شنیدم )
و ناامید نشو من از بهترین مشاور مشهد شنیدم که میگف از الان اگه درصدات در حد ۲۰ هست برو کنکور بزن میتونی تا ۳۰۰۰ یا ۲۰۰۰ بیاری اگه تلاشکنی و فقط کنکور رو چندین بار بزنی سوالای طبقه بندی شده کنکور رو آقای آرتور گذاشتن دانلود بکن وفقط اونا رو بزن انشاالله که موفق میشی 
و راسی اصلا به فکر مشاور نباش چون گیج ترت میکنن فقط بخون و آقای افشار هم اصلا خوب نیس نگران نباش که نگرفتیش مطمین باش اگه میگرفتیش پولت تو چاه میرف
راسی برا مسایل شیمی من یه دبیر پیشنهاد میکنم شاید ناشناخته باشه اما عالیه واقعا و منی که هیچ معلمی برام خوب نبود و نمی‌تونستم مسیله حل کنم عالیم کرده و الان فصل یک دوازدهم که نقطه ضعف همه هی نقطه قوت منه و کلا شیمی نقطه قوت شده ایشون الان تو آلا همایش تتا مسایل گذاشتن و به نظر من و دانش آموزاشون تدریس ایشون به خصوص در مورد مسایل عالی هست ۲۵ ساعت هس و قیمتش ۵۰۰ تومن اگر تونستید بگیرید خیلی موثره به نظرم البته باید یه بیسیک ساده آیی از مفاهیم اون قسمت داشته باشید 
موفق باشید

----------


## mehran,

ممنونم از همتون که راهنمایی کردید. الان من بزور دارم 6ساعت میخونم دائم این فکر میاد ذهنم که ساعت مطالعه ام رو کاهش بدم و کم کم بالا بیارم و برای 1402 بمونم .احسال میکنم مشکل اصلی من در طول این سال ها که باعث درس نخوندم شده بزرگ جلوه دادن کنکور و اینکه باید همچی رو بزام کنار تا در کنکور موفق بشم ،(برای همین هم من از سال پازدهم تا چند ماه پیش مجازی رو گذاشته بودم کنار فیلم نگاه نمیکردم و... کلا تعطیل بود ) نه زندگی کردم نه درس خوندم در این سال ها

----------


## arikhan

> ممنونم از همتون که راهنمایی کردید. الان من بزور دارم 6ساعت میخونم دائم این فکر میاد ذهنم که ساعت مطالعه ام رو کاهش بدم و کم کم بالا بیارم و برای 1402 بمونم .احسال میکنم مشکل اصلی من در طول این سال ها که باعث درس نخوندم شده بزرگ جلوه دادن کنکور و اینکه باید همچی رو بزام کنار تا در کنکور موفق بشم ،(برای همین هم من از سال پازدهم تا چند ماه پیش مجازی رو گذاشته بودم کنار فیلم نگاه نمیکردم و... کلا تعطیل بود ) نه زندگی کردم نه درس خوندم در این سال ها


یه تجربه ای رو بگم بهت راستش ذهنت به دنبال راه فراره منم اینطور بودم و گاهی هستم الان شدن نشدن گذشته یا اینده معنی نداره جالبش میدونی کجاست تابستون که کلا بیکاریم اصلا چنین افکاری به ذهنت خطور نمیکنه من جات باشم ذهنمو ازاد میکنم لطفا لطفا همین الان افسار ذهنتو دستت بگیر با اجلار کردن به انجام کار نه بلکه با جایزه گذاشتن مثلا بگو اگه نسبت به دیروز ده دقیقه بیشتر خوندم یکم میرم بیرون کتاب عادت های اتمی رو تونستی بخون واقعا کارسازه اگه عملی کنی فک نکن امسال ول کنس سال بعد اوضاعت بهتره نه  بلکه بدتر میشه چون به جای اینکه تو افسار ذهنتو دستت بگیری اون افسار وجودتو دستش میگیره صرفا کنکور اینطور نیست تا اخر زندگی باید استمرار داشته باشی نمیدونم شاید حرفام برات جالب نباشه ولی امیدوارم به دید یه تجربه ارزشمند از جانب من به عنوان هدیه ببینیش

موفق باشی

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنونم از همتون که راهنمایی کردید. الان من بزور دارم 6ساعت میخونم دائم این فکر میاد ذهنم که ساعت مطالعه ام رو کاهش بدم و کم کم بالا بیارم و برای 1402 بمونم .احسال میکنم مشکل اصلی من در طول این سال ها که باعث درس نخوندم شده بزرگ جلوه دادن کنکور و اینکه باید همچی رو بزام کنار تا در کنکور موفق بشم ،(برای همین هم من از سال پازدهم تا چند ماه پیش مجازی رو گذاشته بودم کنار فیلم نگاه نمیکردم و... کلا تعطیل بود ) نه زندگی کردم نه درس خوندم در این سال ها


همینکه فکر میکنی باید ساعت مطالعه‌ت رو کاهش بدی یعنی بهونه مورد نظر رو ذهنت پیدا کرده و قطعا تا هفته بعد میگی الان زوده از تابستون میخونم و ۱۴۰۲ هم همون تکرار سالهای قبل میشه
اگه تونستی این ۶ ساعت رو تا کنکور امسال حفظ کنی یعنی میتونی برای سال بعد هم بمونی در غیر اینصورت قید کنکورو بزن کلا

----------

